# Body Bushing recommendations



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hey Guys, I am sure this has been discussed, but didnt see anything in particular.
For a 65 GTO Hardtop Street performance car, what body bushings would you guys recommend using for a decent ride.

Thanks,

Kevin
Indy1K


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The stock oem ones.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

dont think body bushings have any effect on your gtos ride...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Definitely stock, why transfer any more vibes with poly?


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I replaced my original body bushings this August past, made an incrediable difference in the ride. Felt like a new '65 that just rolled off the production line. I used the rubber body mount kit from Year One.

I was told that the poly ones are firmer and transfer a lot more vibrations, so I stuck to the OEM style, am very happy with them. Only one bolt broke, all the rest came out with no problem, thank God for a Maryland built and driven Car.:cheers


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

*RE: Body Bushings recommendations*

Thanks Guys,

Ordered the OEM kit from OPGI today. Complete with the and core bushings. On sale too!
Getting close to putting the body back on the car. Trunk is all welded in. Need to turn it on its side and finish the bottom first.

Kev
Indy1K


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a new complete set of Moog body/radiator bushings for my GTO. I haven't had a chance to drive with them yet but I have them on my 84 K20 and I really like them. 

FYI .... The poly bushings make a lot of noise if installed incorrectly. i.e.. not using the proper amount of lubricants and the correct lubricants to install them.


----------

